# Would Like to buy some Java Moss.



## Rem1061 (Nov 7, 2005)

Title says it all, I would like to purchase a tennis ball sized "piece" of Java moss from someone, and I would be happy to pay a fair price for it, including shipping

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Moses703 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Go to ebay.com*

buy it from ebay, they have good price.

if petstore near your house has it then buy it from there.

other wise there's always java moss in auction on ebay.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Or you can get it here as planned. I have plenty, for example, and will be putting some up for sale on tonight's auctions here at FishForums.


----------

